# western flyer X53



## Ted Marsh (Sep 26, 2007)

I have an Western Flyer X53 with all origional with the exception of light and tank. Little to no rust with exception of chrome. I am seeking interested party that want to consider purchasing. I live south of Atlanta


----------



## JOEL (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a bike show/swap meet in Marietta. No date yet but usually march/april.


----------



## jrespect (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Ted, your Western Flyer X53 still available?


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 10, 2015)

jrespect said:


> Hi Ted, your Western Flyer X53 still available?




OLD thread,did you look at the date ?


----------



## jrespect (Aug 10, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> OLD thread,did you look at the date ?




Yah i know this OLD thread, that's why i asking if still available


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 11, 2015)

jrespect said:


> Yah i know this OLD thread, that's why i asking if still available




Did you also notice the original poster is not a member ?


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 11, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Did you also notice the original poster is not a member ?


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Aug 12, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 230694




Hah.

jrespect must be fairly motivated. Sent me a message asking my to part out my X53 I posted up a few months back. Ship to the Phillipines and bank transfer. 

Is my asking price to high?


----------



## jrespect (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry but i'm just checking if you have spare parts available not to part out your X53. I'll try by chance only.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 15, 2015)

I might be interested  
Pm please 
Thank you


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Aug 19, 2015)

jrespect said:


> Sorry but i'm just checking if you have spare parts available not to part out your X53. I'll try by chance only.




No problem. I was just having a little fun with ya. 

Good luck on your quest. Decent X-53 parts are not easy or cheap to comeby.


----------

